# Destructive little thing



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ollie is turning into quite the little pain lately :blink: he has taken to chewing everything in sight I can't even turn my back on him for a second he chewed off half the buttons on my remote right underneath my nose which is annoying because I don't even own the remote its a rental box from the cable company  try explaining that one a tiel ate my remote  and now he has started to try and chew on my t.v wires everytime I go to remove him he lunges at me like he is going to attack he has also chewed the mouse for the computer one of the remotes for the Wii any thing that is out is far game for him, its weird though he has many toys to chew on but nope there not good enough for him, I keep telling him one of these days he is going to chew on the wrong thing and that will be it for him  I would hate to see anything happen to him.
He has also taken to yelling at me  I know he wants out to have his free reign but the problem is if I can't sit there and watch him like a hawk I can't have him out because I never know what he will get into he use to be such a good boy I don't know what happened to him  the other ones don't do it except for Georgie who chewed the wood pannelling in the dining room but that was just briefly and she never chewed anything else, anyone else have this problem I mean I know they like to chew on things its nature but he is getting out of hand with it hopefully its just a phase that will soon pass.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ollie is a fully fledged member of the BBC (Bad Boys Club)

I really don't know what to suggest unless, every time he goes to chew something you distract him with a clap of your hands or something. The trouble is, that might frighten the other ones. It's a tricky situation, how about squirting him with a water pistol? Althuogh, water + electricity isn't a good mix. How old is he? Is he going through the same sort of thing that Dooby went through, although I thought Ollie was a lot older than Dooby. Dooby is nine months old now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ollie and Dooby are about the same age he will be a year I believe the first week of May I have to check the date I got it around here somewhere, I am not sure whats gotten into him lately hopefully its a phase he is not biting on a whole if that makes sense just when you try to remove him from something he wants to destroy


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, like he's claiming it as his and you are not going to take him away from it. That's how it started with Dooby and then he just carried on biting every time I put my hands any where near him, no matter what he was doing. I know Ollie has always been ok with your hands though so I'm not saying that's what will happen with him. It's so easy to say, ignore the threats and the bites and make him do it anyway, but I just couldn't let Dooby bite me until he stopped. When you get older your skin is thinner, he was taking chunks out of me!! lol. Hopefully it will pass and Ollie will get on with his ringing and not chewing.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

hmm none of my tiels chew on anything that isn't there - with the exception of a shirt , necklace, ring when we hold nibbles and baby 

but other than that they just sit there and occasionally play with the toys in the cages 


how old is he? he sounds like he maybe going through those terriable 2s I keep hearing about (which all mine came to me after that, with the exception of the newest tiel who's 9 month s old)


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

My little Peaches is around the same age as Doobie and Olly. 

He is definitely a member of the BBC. All Attitude. 

I sometimes think he is a reincarnation of a "Made" guy from the Mafia. The way he struts around is a riot. 

And when I catch him destroying something he isn't supposed to, he just tries to stare me down and gives a sharp chip. We swear he is saying with a Brooklyn accent "Hey!!! Whats you're problem!?!?"

He is a total believer of free reign. 

"A Little Man of his own Destiny"


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> He is a total believer of free reign.


So was Ollie till I put him on a short leash  until he calms down a bit.


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

garry is pretty bad for chewing too. he chews my sister's earring often pulling it out and has also bitten the buttons from my remote...i cant use channel 1,4 or 5


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I think Earl andn Little Bill are becoming members of the BBC! My dad was going mad the other day, because they nearly biten off the corner on the mirror! :lol: Woops!! 

Ollie does sound like he loves nibbling things, that he isn't meant to nibble!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Naughty Ollie!!!  Cookie would chew the buttons of the remotes if i didn't watch her, i place all the remotes button side DOWN when she's around.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> i place all the remotes button side DOWN when she's around.


Thats what I do now, I learned the hard way


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The thing is, since i started placing them buttons down, she's become an expert and pulling the battery cover off. She doesn't actually want the batteries, she just gets a kick out of ripping the cover off and throwing it somewhere.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The power button on my old tv remote got destroyed by Baby. Within minutes it was in little bitty pieces. Ziggy bangs on cell phone and tries to chew it when I'm on it *I guess he thinks I'm ingoring him*...in other words, you're not alone.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

welcome to the club stretch chews the telephone cord remote buttons he has chewed my vhs video case holder and i won,t go there about my venitian blinds


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike chews on my key board and my papers even if I have shredders for him to chew. He does like to yell alot aswell, he will put his head down and just yell mixing in words mainly his name  He is probably a gold member of the BBC


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

one other thing stretch does if i,m on the phone he comes over and hangs up on me


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> one other thing stretch does if i,m on the phone he comes over and hangs up on me


:rofl: Cheeky boy


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh Laura, I can relate to that story, my guys are members of the BBC too. They would much rather chew the woodworks, wires, remote controls...anything but the toys! :wacko: I did try bitter apple spray for birds on the electrical wires for a brief time, then they lost interest and don't try to chew them anymore. 

Many years ago we had a budgie who loved the remote control so much that he would chase you all over the house after it. It was a great game!


----------

